# Light Tackle Bilder



## Big Fins (7. Februar 2005)

Ist ja ein wenig ruhig geworden hier.
Ich hab beim stöbern wieder interresante Bilder gefunden, sind also nicht von mir.
Aber erfreuen kann man sich ja trotzdem dranne.


----------



## fjordbutt (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

und wo hast du sie gefunden?


----------



## Big Fins (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

Indonesiescher Anbieter


----------



## fjordbutt (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

na bitte, da sind sie ja 

schöne fische !!!!


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

in der Tat schöne Bilder ...
da geht bestimmt was ab an den verhältnismäßig leichten Ruten ....   |uhoh:


----------



## Big Fins (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

Ich muß die Bilder grad noch immer verkleiner, deswegen dauerts ein wenig.


----------



## Big Fins (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

Und noch ein paar


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

@ Heiko

Hast du noch mehr sonne Anglerporno-Bilder :m ?


----------



## Big Fins (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

hahahaha joo, werd mal schauen :q


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

Vom feinsten #6 , bin irgendwie im falschen Land geboren wurden  #q  #q  #q ...


----------



## Big Fins (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

noch ein paar


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

Geniale Bilder! Warum habe ich das nur übersehen?  #q  Muß wohl am Alter liegen!   
Hast Du genau Infos über Ort, Preis etc?


----------



## Big Fins (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

Hui, bist ja fix #r
Ist ein Angelboot aus Indonesien, bzw Veranstalter.
Post.


----------



## Lachskiller (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

Hey plaa Sawai #6 
Das sind starke Bilder,währe auch an Infos intr.

Gruß LK


----------



## Nick_A (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Light Tackle Bilder*

Hi Heiko #h

uuuuuups...die Indonesier haben aber doch nicht wirklich ALLE (!?!) dieser Riesenklopper mit light tackle gefangen, oder ?  ***STAUN***


Sooo ein Zackenbarsch (insbesondere in den Größen) vom Boden hochzubekommen (möglichst schnell natürlich) und die dicken Thunas mit dünnen Rütchen fischen? Irre! 

Uiuiuiui...da bin ich doch ebenfalls an mehr Hintergrundinfos interessiert! :m

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------

